# Automatic Drywalling tools



## MagnumBI (Nov 30, 2006)

Hello,

I'm been in the drywalling biz for 10years and have just recently started to expand and advertise my biz. I'm looking for any information on where I can buy used automatic drywall tools. I want to get away from using the standard drywall knives and floaters. 

thanks!


----------



## phinsher (Oct 27, 2005)

I have a used set of Apla-tech tools for sale. let me know if you're interested


----------



## MagnumBI (Nov 30, 2006)

*re:Apla-tech tools*

hey phinsher,

What have you got then. The pricing and the condition of the equipment too.

thx.


----------



## LennyV-NHSNOLA (Nov 22, 2006)

Check Craigslist.com. Lots of contractors advertise their services on Craigslist so you might get some hits. Post a "Looking For" listing.


----------



## phinsher (Oct 27, 2005)

I have the basic pnuematic set up which includes,

1 tape apla cator
1 10 gallon pump
1 3'tube
1 5' tube
1 7" coater with bead tabs
1 10" coater
1 12" coater
1 inside mud head (just puts on mud prior to putting on tape)
1 outside mud head (Just puts mud on)
1 flat mud head (just puts mud on)
1 air end that works with both tubes and tape apla cator
1 mud end that works with both tubes

I also have a few other items like inside angle heads and inside corner roller that are made by Columbia

and also an outside corner roller

all items are about a year old, and in very good condition, they've only been used to tape about 100 sheets of drywall. No reasonable offers refused. 

The original purchase price for all things listed above was over $6000


----------



## MagnumBI (Nov 30, 2006)

*Autmoatic floaters*

phinsher,

What are you asking for the following:

1 10" coater
1 12" coater

Can you send me photos of the equipment by chance?
If you can send photos to [email protected]

thx!


----------



## Davey (Nov 24, 2006)

Check out All-Wall.com, They have amazing deals.


----------



## phinsher (Oct 27, 2005)

Magnum, I'm only interested in selling this stuff as a full set of tools, I'll let you know if i change my mind.


----------



## MagnumBI (Nov 30, 2006)

*Automatic floater 10/12"*

Thanks for the response. Any know where I can find some gently used wall floaters. I've checked out All-Wall and there's nothing. Can anyone else offer and other ideas where i can find some. I've been using the manual method of taping and would like to get faster on these jobs. Any assistance would be awesome.

Thx!


----------



## emer constructi (Oct 9, 2006)

E-bay...I've been getting some good deals on new stuff off e-bay.


----------



## mudd-cat (Dec 10, 2006)

Can i get some pictures of the set 
and what is your selling price?
thanks
[email protected]


----------



## axnjoe (Dec 10, 2006)

Hey Phinsher
I could use the tubes, mud end and air end.
In case you decide to split it up.


----------



## mad drywall (Dec 14, 2006)

phinsher said:


> I have a used set of Apla-tech tools for sale. let me know if you're interested


what type do u have for sale


----------

